

JSTOR: Where does your money go? - gwern
http://www.generalist.org.uk/blog/2011/jstor-where-does-your-money-go/

======
gwern
See also a look at the 2009 filings:
[http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikien-l/2011-July/1092...](http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikien-l/2011-July/109234.html)

